# fiddlers green, tragically hip



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey I used to know how to play this but I completely forgot...found some tab online but it's capoed & in D....sounds to me like it's tuned down a full step & played in the G position on the album....but there is a weird chord in there I can't figure out

anyone know how to play this?

thx!!


----------

